# ISO & TNT



## Constance (Oct 11, 2005)

I see these letters at the beginning of several posted recipes. 
What do they stand for?


----------



## GB (Oct 11, 2005)

ISO = In Search Of
TNT = Tried And True


----------



## Piccolina (Oct 11, 2005)

Constance said:
			
		

> I see these letters at the beginning of several posted recipes.
> What do they stand for?


It took me a while on the boards before I figured them out too! (Blond moment here) at first I though that "TNT" somehow had something to do with the TV station "TNT" (is it still called that?)...As I said a very blond moment!


----------



## Constance (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks GB!

I'm blonde too, Jessica.


----------



## Charlotte (Oct 11, 2005)

*Took me a while too! LOL*

When I first came to DC it took quite a while for me to clue in, as I had not realized it was explained here:

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showthread.php?t=10478

It's interesting how the titles under the names will change with the numbers of posts. 

It also took me a long time after its creation to clue in to the KARMA system!

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showthread.php?t=12621&highlight=karma


----------



## urmaniac13 (Oct 11, 2005)

REC and ISO I got the idea fairly quickly, but I thought TNT meant "Explosive recipe"


----------



## Piccolina (Oct 12, 2005)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> REC and ISO I got the idea fairly quickly, but I thought TNT meant "Explosive recipe"


LOL!!!!  That's so funny! Could be a good warning for the chilli section


----------



## Jikoni (Dec 14, 2005)

Well just learnt about TNT(which I thought had to do with parcel delivery) I couldn't figure out ISO.


----------



## licia (Dec 14, 2005)

What is REC?  recipe?


----------



## GB (Dec 14, 2005)

licia said:
			
		

> What is REC?  recipe?


Yes                    .


----------

